# Những mẫu quần jogger dành cho người béo?



## toilaaido (8/12/21)

Những mẫu quần jogger dành cho người béo? Quần jogger nam được biến hóa từ những chiếc quần thể thao để mang lại sự thoải mái cho người mặc. Vậy người mập có công ty sản xuất sổ tay damặc được quần jogger? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1. Sơ lược về quần Jogger Có thể nói quần jogger là loại quần được giới trẻ yêu thích không phân biệt vùng miền, màu da bởi độ tiện lợi của nó, cty sản xuất sổ bìa da dễ phối đồ và không kén dáng người. Vậy quần jogger là gì? Quần jogger là loại quần dài, thể hiện sự cá tính, trẻ trung, năng động. Quần jogger được thiết kế bó gấu bằng chun nên tạo cảm giác gọn gàng, thoải mái cho người mặc. Trước đây, quần jogger thích hợp với những ai chơi thể thao. Nhưng ngày nay, khi xu hướng thời trang thể thoa lên ngôi, quần jogger lại đang chiếm được vị trí quan trọng với các tín đồ thời trang. Quần jogger được ứng dụng nhiều trong các hoàn cảnh của cuộc sống. Bạn có thể mặc đi chơi, đi dạo phố, mặc ở nhà, mặc đi tập gym… 2. Người mập nên chọn những mẫu quần jogger nào? Người mập có mặc được quần jogger không? Những mẫu quần jogger nào thích hợp với người mập là câu hỏi được rất nhiều người quan tâm. 2.1. Quần jogger làm bằng chất liệu vải cứng cáp Một mẫu quần jogger cho người mập được nhiều người lựa chọn đó là những chiếc quần làm từ chất liệu cứng cáp như kaki hay jean. Chất vải dày dặn sẽ giúp các anh che được những phần mỡ thừa ở vùng bụng và đùi. Ngoài ra, phom dáng cứng cáp của ống quần cũng có khả năng che đi đôi chân quá khổ. 2.2. Quần jogger có màu sẫm Với những người quá khổ, muốn mặc được quần jogger đẹp thì luôn tuân thủ nguyên tắc là chọn những chiếc quần tối màu, quần có màu sẫm. Với những người mập, muốn nhỏ nhắn hơn trong mắt người đối diện thì nên “Say no” với màu sáng như trắng, xanh, be nhạt mà thay vào đó là hãy chọn những bộ trang phục, những chiếc quần jogger màu đen, xám, nâu, tím than. Bởi màu tối có khả năng đánh lừa thị giác của người tiếp xúc, làm cho bạn trở nên nhỏ nhắn, thon gọn hơn khá nhiều đấy. 2.3. Quần Jogger ống rộng Một gợi ý cho người mập khi mặc quần jogger là hãy chọn những chiếc quần có thiết kế ống rộng một chút. Nó sẽ giúp che đi đôi chân quá khổ của bạn, và những nhược điểm trên cơ thể của bạn. 3. Một số cách phối đồ với quần jogger đẹp cho người mập 3.1. Phối quần jogger với áo thun nam Áo thun nam luôn mang lại cho người mặc cảm giác trẻ trung, năng động, thoải mái. Set áo thun nam với quần jogger cũng có thể xem là set đồ kinh điển với những ai yêu thích dạng quần này. Nếu bạn chuộng phong cách thời trang đơn giản thì chỉ cần chiếc áo thun tối màu phối với chiếc quần jogger jean đen cũng đủ làm cho bạn trở nên nổi bật và làm giảm hẳn độ béo của bạn trong mắt người nhìn. Set đồ này kết hợp với đôi giày thể thao nữa thì chất lừ luôn. 3.2. Phối quần jogger với áo sơ mi Tương tự như áo thun, áo sơ mi là item vô cùng linh hoạt khi có thể mặc ở tất cả các mùa trong năm, thích hợp với tất cả dáng người ở mọi lứa tuổi và có khả năng kết hợp với mọi loại trang phục. Vậy nên với những người việc kết hợp áo sơ mi với quần jogger cho ra set đồ vừa đơn giản, vừa thời thượng, lại giảm tối đa những phần khuyết điểm trên cơ thể. Cách mix đồ đơn giản nhất với quần jogger cho người mập đó là lựa chọn chiếc ao sơ mi ngắn tay tối màu cùng với chiếc quần jogger ống đứng chất liệu jean cùng màu với áo và một đôi giày thể thao tone-sur-tone màu của jogger. Trông bạn vừa nam tính lại vừa chất. Lúc này không còn ai chê bạn béo nữa đâu. 3.3. Phối quần jogger với áo khoác/ Jacket Với những anh chàng nào ưa thích phong cách mạnh mẽ và cá tính thì set đồ quần jogger mix với áo khác là lựa chọn đắc lực. Một chiếc quần jogger ống rộng phối với áo khoác cá tính làm cho những người mập trở nên quyến rũ trong mắt người đối diện. Với những anh chàng theo đuổi phong cách lịch lãm có thể phối hợp quần jogger nam màu tối với áo khoác blazer hoặc sweater, bên trong kết hợp với chiếc áo thun tối màu, cùng đôi giày lười. Chính bạn cũng phải ngạc nhiên về khả năng giảm tối đa độ béo cơ thể của set đồ này đấy. Ngoài ra, với những anh chàng có thân hình hơi quá khổ hãy tận dụng chiếc quần jogger nam để mặc nơi công sở kết hợp cùng với chiếc áo khoác mỏng nhẹ nên trong mặc chiếc áo sơ mi sẽ giúp bạn vừa thoải mái lại vừa lịch sự. Còn nếu bạn vừa muốn giảm độ béo cơ thể lại muốn sở hữu một vẻ ngoài “cool” ngầu? Rất đơn giản các bạn có thể sổ tay bìa da tp hcm phối quần jogger jean nam với áo khoác Jeans Denim. Bộ đôi này tuy đơn giản nhưng không bao giờ lỗi mốt.


----------

